# mac_chkexec



## ikevinjp (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm trying to find something similar to NetBSD's veriexec.

I saw that this article was written back in 2005:
http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg....05/freebsd-security/20050313.freebsd-security

I'm wondering if this feature - mac_chkexec - has already been built right into the latest version (ie. FreeBSD 9.0)?

Any additional info or documentation about using it?


----------

